# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Jyrkilä Oy Kaupunkiliikenne Kotkasta myyty Pohjolan Liikenteelle

## antti

Tämmöistä:  http://www.pohjolanliikenne.fi/fi/va...a/news_40.html

----------


## kuukanko

Kymen Sanomissa Jyrkilän toimitusjohtaja Seppo Jyrkilä perustelee kauppaa mm. sillä, että edellytykset kaupunkiliikenteen hoitamiseen käyvät pienelle perheyhtiölle entistä kapeammaksi, kun kehitys tuo kuvaan esimerkiksi liikenteen kilpailuttamisen. Jyrkilä Oy jatkaa toimintaansa tilausajoliikenteessä sekä maaseutu- ja palveluliikenteessä. Yhtiöön jää 20 työntekijää ja 13 linja-autoa.

----------

